# Happy Birthday Me!



## Theognome

The auto birthday machine, for some reason, didn't pick up the Gnome's birthday on May 31. So, Happy birthday Theognome!

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n

Haha! Happy birthday!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Happy Birthday you!


----------



## ww

Happy Birthday Bill!


----------



## Whitefield

Happy Birthday! ... kick the machine and maybe it will catch up.


----------



## Ivan

Ah...Bill...look at your profile...no birthday listed.

Happy Birthday anyway...if it really is your birthday!


----------



## Theognome

Ivan said:


> Ah...Bill...look at your profile...no birthday listed.
> 
> Happy Birthday anyway...if it really is your birthday!



I put it in the info... I don't get it. Silly me, I suppose.

Theognome


----------



## Hamalas

Happy Birthday Mr. Gnome! You're one step closer to death.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Theognome said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...Bill...look at your profile...no birthday listed.
> 
> Happy Birthday anyway...if it really is your birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it in the info... I don't get it. Silly me, I suppose.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


There's a separate checkbox as to whether it's displayed, which might be necessary for the calendar to pick it up.


----------



## Theognome

Scottish Lass said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...Bill...look at your profile...no birthday listed.
> 
> Happy Birthday anyway...if it really is your birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it in the info... I don't get it. Silly me, I suppose.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a separate checkbox as to whether it's displayed, which might be necessary for the calendar to pick it up.
Click to expand...


Well, poo.

Theognome

-----Added 5/31/2009 at 12:23:50 EST-----



Hamalas said:


> Happy Birthday Mr. Gnome! You're one step closer to death.



Sorry, young whippersnapper, us in Christ know not death's sting. Pbltz.

Theognome


----------



## Berean

*Happy Birthday, Mister Bill!* Oh no!


----------



## Theognome

Berean said:


> *Happy Birthday, Mister Bill!* Oh no!



This is the Puritan Board. No Saturday Night Live references allowed.

Theognome


----------



## Ivan

Theognome said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Mister Bill!* Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Puritan Board. No Saturday Night Live references allowed.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Since when?


----------



## Theognome

Ivan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Mister Bill!* Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Puritan Board. No Saturday Night Live references allowed.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since when?
Click to expand...


Since Saturday Night. So there.

Theognome


----------



## Berean

OK, you asked for it!






*Oh no!!*


----------



## Ivan

Theognome said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Puritan Board. No Saturday Night Live references allowed.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Saturday Night. So there.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


But it *IS* Saturday night.


----------



## Berean

ivan said:


> theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> since when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since saturday night. So there.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but it *is* saturday night.
Click to expand...


----------



## Theognome

Ivan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since Saturday Night. So there.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it *IS* Saturday night.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you understood my point, then. I have declared, thus it is law. I ain't Theognome for nuthin.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine

Berean said:


> OK, you asked for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh no!!*



HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL! 

BTW Do these young whipper snappers know what a Mr. Bill is? You guys may be confusing them.


----------



## Theognome

kalawine said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you asked for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh no!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL!
> 
> BTW Do these young whipper snappers know what a Mr. Bill is? You guys may be confusing them.
Click to expand...


Anyone younger than my beard is clueless about such matters.

Theognome


----------



## Ivan

kalawine said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you asked for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh no!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL!
> 
> BTW Do these young whipper snappers know what a Mr. Bill is? You guys may be confusing them.
Click to expand...


Still Saturday night....


----------



## Theognome

Ivan said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berean said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you asked for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh no!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL!
> 
> BTW Do these young whipper snappers know what a Mr. Bill is? You guys may be confusing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still Saturday night....
Click to expand...


Just for that, I declare that the Cardinals will lose.

Theognome


----------



## willisadair

Theognome said:


> The auto birthday machine, for some reason, didn't pick up the Gnome's birthday on May 31. So, Happy birthday Theognome!
> 
> Theognome



Happy Birthday.


----------



## Theognome

willisadair said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> The auto birthday machine, for some reason, didn't pick up the Gnome's birthday on May 31. So, Happy birthday Theognome!
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday.
Click to expand...


Thanks! And I like the tanker!

Theognome


----------



## Ivan

Theognome said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BILL!
> 
> BTW Do these young whipper snappers know what a Mr. Bill is? You guys may be confusing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still Saturday night....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just for that, I declare that the Cardinals will lose.
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Tell it to Pujols.


----------



## kalawine

Scottish Lass said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...Bill...look at your profile...no birthday listed.
> 
> Happy Birthday anyway...if it really is your birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put it in the info... I don't get it. Silly me, I suppose.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a separate checkbox as to whether it's displayed, which might be necessary for the calendar to pick it up.
Click to expand...


 Thank goodness for that checkbox! Now we know how old Bill is!


----------



## Theognome

Ivan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still Saturday night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for that, I declare that the Cardinals will lose.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell it to Pujols.
Click to expand...


Pujols... Isn't that the dog that got rabies in the Steven King novel?

Theognome


----------



## Ivan

kalawine said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put it in the info... I don't get it. Silly me, I suppose.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a separate checkbox as to whether it's displayed, which might be necessary for the calendar to pick it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for that checkbox! Now we know how old Bill is!
Click to expand...


A young whippersnapper!


----------



## Theognome

Ivan said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a separate checkbox as to whether it's displayed, which might be necessary for the calendar to pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for that checkbox! Now we know how old Bill is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A young whippersnapper!
Click to expand...


...And you're an old... gas.

Theognome


----------



## kalawine

Ivan said:


> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a separate checkbox as to whether it's displayed, which might be necessary for the calendar to pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for that checkbox! Now we know how old Bill is!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A young whippersnapper!
Click to expand...


Younger than me but then to you I'm a young whipper snapper!


----------



## Ivan

kalawine said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalawine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank goodness for that checkbox! Now we know how old Bill is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A young whippersnapper!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Younger than me but then to you I'm a young whipper snapper!
Click to expand...


How do I know that?


----------



## Theognome

To Ivan, Methuselah is a young whippersnapper.

Theognome


----------



## LadyFlynt

Happy Birthday, Bill!


----------



## kalawine

Ivan said:


> Can do I know that?



Huh? I'm missing something here.

-----Added 5/31/2009 at 12:50:10 EST-----



Theognome said:


> To Ivan, Methuselah is a young whippersnapper.
> 
> Theognome


----------



## Ivan

Theognome said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for that, I declare that the Cardinals will lose.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to Pujols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pujols... Isn't that the dog that got rabies in the Steven King novel?
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Bill, I see you're not as educated as I thought.

-----Added 5/31/2009 at 12:53:58 EST-----



kalawine said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can do I know that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I'm missing something here.
Click to expand...


You're birthday isn't listed. You may be older than dirt.





Theognome said:


> To Ivan, Methuselah is a young whippersnapper.
> 
> Theognome



Is Methuselah's birthday listed on the PB? I think not. Prove it!


----------



## Theognome

Ivan said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell it to Pujols.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pujols... Isn't that the dog that got rabies in the Steven King novel?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bill, I see you're not as educated as I thought.
Click to expand...


...And happily so. My Purdiestness is NOT a sports widow. However, she is a handyman widow...

Theognome


----------



## kalawine

Hmmm... I thought I listed it. Let me look, Methy old boy.


----------



## Ivan

Theognome said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pujols... Isn't that the dog that got rabies in the Steven King novel?
> 
> Theognome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill, I see you're not as educated as I thought.
> 
> -----Added 5/31/2009 at 12:53:58 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> You're birthday isn't listed. You may be older than dirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Ivan, Methuselah is a young whippersnapper.
> 
> Theognome
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...And happily so. My Purdiestness is NOT a sports widow. However, she is a handyman widow...
> 
> Theognome
Click to expand...


Ahhh...okay...good for you.


----------



## Augusta

Happy birthday!! One day closer to eternal life.


----------



## DMcFadden

Theognome said:


> To Ivan, Methuselah is a young whippersnapper.
> 
> Theognome



Hey . . . hey . . . hey. I was planning to wish you God's best on your birthday. However, with my hearing, eyesight, and senses leaving me due to my advanced age . . . what were we talking about again? Don't tell me, I've got it right here on the tip of my . . . have you seen "UP" yet? Great movie for kids and for those working with the elderly . . . the price of gas is up again too . . . while we are talking about gas, you know what old Ivan did? Oh well . . . better get back to preparing for tomorrow . . . Bible study was so much easier before they added those new books (I mean everything after Romans) . . . I'd like to visit Rome some day . . . it is probably a lot different from Athens where I ate the best gyro one night on the streets in Athens . . . they call it shawarma in Israel . . . what about that Bibi Netanyahu? Do you think that he will blow up Mr. Mahmoud Ahmadinejad? How do you say his name? Somebody told me it is "Im-a-nut-job" but that doesn't sound respectful . . . oh well, it is time for me to go to . . . to . . . to . . . to ahm . . . bed. 

Good night Bill. Happy birthday even if it isn't yet your birthday yet here in California. God bless you. Cheer up. You don't look a day younger than 50!


----------



## christiana

Happy Birthday and many blessings in the coming year!!


----------



## Idelette

Happy Birthday Bill!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PresbyDane

happy birthday Gnome your present is me NOT wacking you with an atomic wet nuddle today


----------



## APuritansMind

Happy Birthday, Bill!


----------



## OPC'n

Hey, Knoxienne! Love your new avatar! Thought I could say that since this is your husband's thread anyway!  He doesn't mind when we compliment you!


----------



## LawrenceU

Happy Birthday to you!
I'm not sure how your Purdiestness is going to handle all the increased work load after today: new ceiling paint, restoring the finish on the dining table, perhaps even a major restoration to a room. 

Have you installed that blower on your chair yet? It takes a mod kit, but it is worth it!


----------



## Theognome

LawrenceU said:


> Happy Birthday to you!
> I'm not sure how your Purdiestness is going to handle all the increased work load after today: new ceiling paint, restoring the finish on the dining table, perhaps even a major restoration to a room.
> 
> Have you installed that blower on your chair yet? It takes a mod kit, but it is worth it!



Actually, she wants me to build a new kitchen set, new ceiling textures in three rooms and two bedroom sets. And as far as the chair blower is concerned, I was considering going this route-

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lm5Y5KKkitM]YouTube - The Fart Trapper[/ame]

Theognome


----------



## LeeJUk

Happy birthday !!


----------



## Ivan

DMcFadden said:


> ...while we are talking about gas, you know what old Ivan did? Oh well...



Ah, I forget what he did. Can you tell me?


----------



## Michael Doyle

Happy birthday Bill


----------



## caddy

Today's Birthdays 

 cwjudyjr, Theognome (41)


----------



## he beholds

Happy Birthday!!!

What is a Mr. Bill??????????????????????


----------



## Timothy William

Happy Birthday You!


----------



## Berean

he beholds said:


> What is a Mr. Bill??????????????????????





Theognome said:


> Anyone younger than my beard is clueless about such matters.
> 
> Theognome



That answer your question?


----------



## toddpedlar

Happy birthday, birthday boy!


----------



## Rangerus

There once was a guy named Theognome
Who, though his wife despised it, collected yard art made of urethane foam.
One day he thought “oh what fun it would be”	
If everyone would sing happy birthday to me!
So without fear he started this thread, 
And no one has yet to be mean or cruel which quite frankly is remarkable and awesome!

Happy birthday Bill!


----------



## Theognome

Rangerus said:


> There once was a guy named Theognome
> Who, though his wife despised it, collected yard art made of urethane foam.
> One day he thought “oh what fun it would be”
> If everyone would sing happy birthday to me!
> So without fear he started this thread,
> And no one has yet to be mean or cruel which quite frankly is remarkable and awesome!
> 
> Happy birthday Bill!



That's the worst limerick of all time! I feel so honored!

Theognome


----------



## OPC'n

Wow you're popular! Look at all these posts!


----------



## historyb




----------



## Theognome

TranZ4MR said:


> Wow you're popular! Look at all these posts!



Yes, I feel so loved... in spite of myself.

Theognome


----------



## Berean

TranZ4MR said:


> Wow you're popular! Look at all these posts!



And it was all worth it because I found out that I was older than his beard!  Much older...


----------



## Hadassah

A very happy birthday to you, Bill


----------

